# my girls



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

my babies!

hopefully this shows better as last time the photos vanished!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

Very sweet


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

my girls are doing well!!


----------

